# Scottish Christmas and New Year at Kelso



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

The Motorhome Club are holding their Christmas & New Year Rally again this year at Springwood Park in Kelso.

This is a very popular event and a smashing way to spend Hogmanay in Scotland.
Quite a few MHF members have enjoyed it over the last few years.

Springwood Park has hard standing, toilets and showers and a large modern heated hall. 
It's just a short walk into the Scottish Border town of Kelso, where there are shops, cafes, pubs etc.

The rally runs from 24th December 2012 to 3rd January 2013 and you can attend for whatever number of nights you wish.

The programme includes:
Christmas Day Dinner £20, Hogmanay Dinner £8, Live Entertainment, Film Shows, Scottish Dance Lessons, Bring your own drinks etc
Don't worry, you don't have to do it all - you can relax too!

The cost is £24 per night per unit including EHU, plus £1 rally fee per person
A deposit of £20 is required in order to secure your booking/electric hook up.

The deposit would be payable on booking and you need to contact Kate at 01563 524372 or 07745 782396

http://www.themotorhomeclubinfo.co.uk/12.html

Hope some of you can make it!


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Look forward to seeing you there again this year Hezbez, enjoyed that rally so much we actually joined the MH Club.

Stewart & Marjorie


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Stewart,

Don't think our paths have crossed this year at any of their rallies. Hope to see you at Keslo (time off from work permitting).


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Hezbez, only managed Crieff and Brodie Castle rallies both great with brilliant socials, hope to improve next year now I've retired!


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hezbez, going to phone Kate tomorrow had a great time last year is anyone else going from motorhome facts. Ie Scottie etc 
Hazel and James


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

glenm said:


> Hi Hezbez, going to phone Kate tomorrow had a great time last year is anyone else going from motorhome facts. Ie Scottie etc
> Hazel and James


Not sure yet who is going from MHF.
Don't think Scottie can make it this year 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Snorkling1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hezbez said:


> The Motorhome Club are holding their Christmas & New Year Rally again this year at Springwood Park in Kelso.
> 
> This is a very popular event and a smashing way to spend Hogmanay in Scotland.
> Quite a few MHF members have enjoyed it over the last few years.
> ...


----------



## Snorkling1 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Kelso*

Whoops.....

From newbies. Have read and taken heed to lots of posts. We thank you very much. We would have loved to meet fellow MH owners. Hopefully next year.

Val and Allan


----------



## blu66 (Dec 21, 2005)

Hope to see a few of you there this year ))


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Hope you all have a great time, John not recovered from the last one yet. :lol:  

sue


----------



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

*Christmas & Newyear*

We had a great time last year if we hadn't been going away we would have been back this year anybody who goes is made very welcome. We are off to OZ for a month going to hire a motor home for week

Christine & Dougie 8)


----------

